# 2004 330ci ZHP -- alpine white or titanium silver?



## BavarianDoc (Apr 23, 2003)

I am trying to decide what color to order for 2004 330ci ZHP -- alpine white or titanium silver? what do you guys think? Is alpine white hard to keep clean?

Thanks.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I think Silver is out. Every new BMW on the road is silver. Personally I am over silver autos.


----------



## mscoins (Oct 11, 2003)

I find Alpine White stays cleaner looking longer than expected. In my opinion , it looks nice, offers a good shine (I use Klasse All-In-One) and hides most dirt very well.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

That was a very difficult vote for me. If I were unable to get black, it would be between those two colors. I voted for white.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

You didn't give an option for neither...


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

I voted for white but I think for a ZHP car, it needs to be a red or black!  

I have a white X5 and it doesn't show dirt too much, until you wipe some off, then you really notice the difference. I got the 325 in orient blue as the sportier cars appear better with a darker color, IMO. The detailer I use says that silver is best in not showing dirt, but there are way too many silver bimmers out there.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> You didn't give an option for neither...


Because he wants to buy one or the other. Not Dakar Yellow or some other hideous color.


----------



## King Jason (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm ordering my 330ci ZHP tomorrow and I think I'm going to get Silver Gray. I have Titanium silver right now and it really hides the dirt, and I like the look of Titanium silver with a nice dark tint.

I would get black if it didn't get swirls


----------



## mallards (Oct 30, 2003)

get that dark grey ....

ben


----------



## man02195 (Dec 1, 2003)

BavarianDoc said:


> I am trying to decide what color to order for 2004 330ci ZHP -- alpine white or titanium silver? what do you guys think? Is alpine white hard to keep clean?
> 
> Thanks.


Silver Gray, then TiAg, then White :yikes:


----------



## silvergti (Oct 14, 2003)

Alpine white, most definitely. I think it shows off the "marketing pkg" much more than the silver. Plus, the ZHP has the black headlights, so it looks better IMO against the white than the silver. After clears have been put on, all else equal, Black is Beautiful, but White is Allright. Give it a couple of years and White is going to look almost new. I think white 3ers look more European anyway, and really stand out in a crowd of shades of gray.

On a side note, am I th only one who thinks that silver gray is the worst shade of gray that BMW has ever made? I mean, it looks all splotchy in the sunlight like it was sprayed with a really bad paint gun. It looks like it is always dirty. At lest the Titanium silver will look clean when you wash it. Oh well, they should have introduced Carbon Black or kept the old charcoal gray color, I can't remember the name of it offhand.

To be completely honest with you, if you are going to spend the money on a new one, and order it, you may as well look at the individualizer and pick a cool color off of there. I would take any of those colors over the ones offered stateside. Do a ED and that will cover the cost of it. Maybe Diamond metallic is be the "perfect" compromise between the two?

http://www.bmw.com/generic/com/en/products/equipment/individual/index.html


----------



## King Jason (Jan 13, 2004)

silvergti said:


> Alpine white, most definitely. I think it shows off the "marketing pkg" much more than the silver. Plus, the ZHP has the black headlights, so it looks better IMO against the white than the silver. After clears have been put on, all else equal, Black is Beautiful, but White is Allright. Give it a couple of years and White is going to look almost new. I think white 3ers look more European anyway, and really stand out in a crowd of shades of gray.
> 
> On a side note, am I th only one who thinks that silver gray is the worst shade of gray that BMW has ever made? I mean, it looks all splotchy in the sunlight like it was sprayed with a really bad paint gun. It looks like it is always dirty. At lest the Titanium silver will look clean when you wash it. Oh well, they should have introduced Carbon Black or kept the old charcoal gray color, I can't remember the name of it offhand.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for that link! I've never seen that before or thought about choosing an individual color since I'm ordering it.

Do you know how much the individual colors run?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I have BMWs in both, but for a ZHP, I'd go with the white.


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

The white looks better with the amber corner lamps. :eeps:


----------



## outpost22 (Dec 29, 2003)

White is right.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

silvergti said:


> On a side note, am I th only one who thinks that silver gray is the worst shade of gray that BMW has ever made?


So far, it would appear so 

j/k dude, you are entitled to your opinion.

I was frankly astonished at the vote, would have thought TiAg would have won hands down. We've never had a white car, and would bow to those who have, but doesn't the dirt show up quickly? I'm thinking particularly of the areas on the underbody behind each wheel. They always seem to be pretty dirty on mine, but with the silver gray you never really notice. I guess white, I don't know, just looks like a Tokyo delivery van (notwithstanding it is of course the German racing colour )

Someone talked about the clears on the car, not sure if they are clear on the coupe but on the sedan with silver car looks MUCH better IMHO than the amber....


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

silvergti said:


> Oh well, they should have introduced Carbon Black or kept the old charcoal gray color, I can't remember the name of it offhand.


It was called "anthracite gray" - I had a '77 320i with that color and it looked good. :thumbup:


----------



## mppaz (Aug 7, 2003)

Alpine White... But I might be a little biased.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

mppaz said:



> Alpine White... But I might be a little biased.


 Is it the law in AZ that cars must be white? j/k.

I was in Phoenix over the Christmas holidays and it seemed that 50% of the car were white.:dunno:


----------



## mppaz (Aug 7, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> Is it the law in AZ that cars must be white? j/k.


Not all cars. Just the _COOL_ ones.


----------



## silvergti (Oct 14, 2003)

King Jason said:


> Wow, thanks for that link! I've never seen that before or thought about choosing an individual color since I'm ordering it.
> 
> Do you know how much the individual colors run?


There are some threads about it on this board, but if I am not mistaken, it runs approx $2000. But like I said, if you choose the ED, it will basically cover the costs for it. I also thinK I saw an ad in Conde-naste traveler with Lufthansa for buy one get one free tickets to Munich, a special they are runing with BMW for the ED program. Look in for it in the "gold List" issue. January I believe.

Diamond Metallic and Ruby Red are looking pretty good. I think someone on this board ordered a green one not too long ago. Maybe they could answer any questions you have.


----------



## King Jason (Jan 13, 2004)

I thought that some colors were added to the list of available colors on the ZHP package? Imola red I'm pretty sure was one that was added, and you can actually choose it as a color if you build a 330i w/ ZHP (ZHP is not out on the 330ci portion of BMWUSA.com). I wonder if it only costs the same as the metallic colors?


----------



## silvergti (Oct 14, 2003)

King Jason said:


> I thought that some colors were added to the list of available colors on the ZHP package? Imola red I'm pretty sure was one that was added, and you can actually choose it as a color if you build a 330i w/ ZHP (ZHP is not out on the 330ci portion of BMWUSA.com). I wonder if it only costs the same as the metallic colors?


You are correct, Imola red, previously reserved for M cars is an available option for the ZHP, which is why you pretty much only see a red one in mags and articles. Ruby Red II Metallic and Ruby Red II are different from Imola Red. They are both darker, with one being a metallic Red, think blood red, not burgandy or crimson. You can see them both as well as the other "individual" colors on a sedan ZHP package at the website above. What I like the most about the individual are the interior trim oprions. The black anthracite trim is awesome!


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

King Jason said:


> I thought that some colors were added to the list of available colors on the ZHP package? Imola red I'm pretty sure was one that was added, and you can actually choose it as a color if you build a 330i w/ ZHP (ZHP is not out on the 330ci portion of BMWUSA.com). I wonder if it only costs the same as the metallic colors?


Imola Red is a unique color available on ZHP cars (as well as M cars). It is considered a non metallic color and therefore does not carry a surcharge like metallic colors. The Electric Red available on the 3 series in not available in conjuction with the ZHP package.


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

Simple, do you want to look like every other bmw or not? if you don't. GET WHITE

white gets my vote times 139239558.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

I voted for Silver, then I saw Mppaz's picture.

Go White !!


Old saying-
"Once you go white you never go back !!!! " :rofl:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

I dunno......









(wheels have been replaced with 18" M 72 V-spokes)

My last 3 cars have been white......I think I might be predjudiced....

edit: I suggest Natural brown interior also !


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> Is it the law in AZ that cars must be white? j/k.
> 
> I was in Phoenix over the Christmas holidays and it seemed that 50% of the car were white.:dunno:


the 120 degree heat...

i voted for white.

mppaz's zhp looks tight in white!


----------



## Iniquity (Sep 3, 2003)

I vote for white.. silver is overplayed.. not just for bmws.. but for every car... and not many cars look good in white.. BMW's are one exception....white bmws look incredibly clean.. yet still aggressive...



LDV330i said:


> Is it the law in AZ that cars must be white? j/k.
> 
> I was in Phoenix over the Christmas holidays and it seemed that 50% of the car were white.:dunno:


White cars in AZ? Where?!?

















and of course my baby...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Even Will Turner decided to give white a try on his 330s


----------



## numbersguy (May 21, 2003)

wingspan said:


> We've never had a white car, and would bow to those who have, but doesn't the dirt show up quickly? I'm thinking particularly of the areas on the underbody behind each wheel.


White is a funny color. It doesn't show dust and that means you can go for a long time between washings if the weather stays dry and you don't drive through puddles. Once the car gets wet the dust turns to dirt and it sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## numbersguy (May 21, 2003)

BavarianDoc said:


> I am trying to decide what color to order for 2004 330ci ZHP -- alpine white or titanium silver? what do you guys think?


Take a good look at a white coupe before you buy one. I was passed by one on the freeway this morning and I was struck by how feminine this car looks in Alpine White. The sedan in AW has those black side moldings that make it look like more of a unisex color. The white coupe really looks like a girl's car.


----------



## 96TL (Mar 28, 2003)

I love my Alpine White coupe and get nothing but compliments from everyone.


----------



## leswong1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Silver*

Tit. SIlver was my choice.


----------

